# Dry ferts



## Sethonious (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a 20 long, 2.5 watts per gallon 6,500 color temp, pressurized co2 system. 
Ferts have kinda confuse me and the only thing I'm using is flourish comprehensive, leaf zone, and co2 boost (that's all I can buy in stores within 100 miles of me). I've been looking into dry ferts cause it's Cheeper than seachem products. Is there anything I need besides N,P,K. Would me still dosing flourish comprehensive and leaf zone cover the micro?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

they sell a micro mix dry too. very reasonably priced compared to buying liquid, just like npk


----------



## Sethonious (Jul 9, 2014)

I ended up ordering n,p,k (separately so I can fine tune it to my aquarium needs) and csm+b. will that cover everything or is there anything else I need?


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

You should also buy some Chelated iron 10% to add to the csm+b micros bottle ...


I had issues dosing csmb. I 
Suggest starting off at half recommended dose. It can't hurt..


----------



## Sethonious (Jul 9, 2014)

ok ill order that too all i can find is 10% with DTPA. thanks for all the help.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Where did you find them separately?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is where I always order mine,
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you. I started looking into dry ferts again, last night. I know I'm obsessing, because that's what I do, but I'm going to start looking for formulas. This is starting to become a chemistry project... oh wait. It is! Lol.

Fortunately I will be starting a chemistry class in a couple of weeks. Maybe I can have the professor work on my parameters. =D


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

See the fertilaro link about, most of it has been done, at least give you a starting point. Also check out PPS in the ferts section.


----------

